# Anyone here...



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

No Step, Hutto, Schaffer sale in TX... Anyone there personally or watching it online with me??

AMAZING, :shocked: the prices these boys are bringing!!! It must be breeding season! So far bucks have brought anywhere from $1300- :shocked: $30000!!!

I would love to have just a couple bring that much outta my herd! LOL!!! 

Anyone interested in seeing it for their own eyes...

website is www.dvauction.com :roll:


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I just logged in and saw that one goat sold for 30,000 and then two for 20,000 each.
That is insane!!!!

I wish I had seen what they looked like


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

You can see them in the catalog...

http://www.boergoats.com/tools/catalog/

It's the 2nd to the bottom under expired catalogs...

"No Step Hutto and Schaffer"


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I tried to pull up the sale catalog, but for some reason it's not working. I'm interested to see the prices for tomorrows sale


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It finally let me see the pictures. I'm surprised that6 month old buck sold for 30,000.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, Lazy ST?? Me 2! I got the whole catalog printed 100 pages!!! LOL! I wish I either lived closer or had the transportation for them! I really like some stuff I see in that sale! I'm curious what the 6 embryos will sell for... Just cause I've never heard of embryos being sold... or prices on them...

This has been an exciting weekend!! :stars: 3 Sales in a row! I watched labor day sale yesterday! I love watching them!

("It finally let me see the pictures. I'm surprised that6 month old buck sold for 30,000.")
^ Glad you finally got to see them! Yeah! I know... I couldn't believe it either! Little guy isn't even proven yet!!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in Kansas so the drive wouldn't be that bad for me, but the prices are WAY out of my price range. 
I love the colored ones and tomorrows sale will have some nice reds. I guess I missed the embryos that are for sale. That seems pretty risky to buy so it should be interesting to see the price.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

The bucks in this sale are WAY outta my price range too, but I was interested in a few of the does... :drool: 

& I was thinking the same thing about the embryos.... We'll see... 
I love the color too!!! AND the spots! I can't believe what all they're selling! But I guess when your selling out, you gotta sell EVERYTHING!! :sigh:  I'd be so heartbroke if it was me that had what they have and decided to sell it all! :doh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wish I could watch, but heading back outside before it rains! Sounds kinda like the horse sales I attend...so many I'd love to have....but could only dream of paying for LOL


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

:hug: It's ok, sounds like we're all in the same boat... we can :drool: and  while watching but that's about it! It's still fun though!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

An unregistered 7month old buck selling for 20,000? Am I missing something?


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Another one for 20000!!! Man between 4 bucks today they've pulled in $90,000!!! :veryangry: :greengrin:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Why'd you have to post about the sale, can't stop watching now. I can't believe this prices. What use would you have for a $16,000 unregistered buck?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm assuming that the people buying the unregistered bucks only want them so they can show them or use them to produce wethers, which in Texas you can get quite a bit of money from winning shows.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Maggie said:


> Why'd you have to post about the sale, can't stop watching now. I can't believe this prices. What use would you have for a $16,000 unregistered buck?


:shocked: <-- That's why I posted it!! I can't believe it!!! I wanted to make sure that I wasn't the only one completely shocked & awed! I couldn't figure out the beginning of the sale when they sold a 6 mo. old buck for $30,000!!! I just wanted to see if someone could tell me what I was missing in these Boers that is so freaking special!



chelsboers said:


> I'm assuming that the people buying the unregistered bucks only want them so they can show them or use them to produce wethers, which in Texas you can get quite a bit of money from winning shows.


^ I'm thinking that must be it too! But they'd have to get ALOT of $ in jackpots and stuff cause some of these buck kids cost 1/3 of my total mortgage! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Kimmerz Cali Kidz said:


> No Step, Hutto, Schaffer sale in TX... Anyone there personally or watching it online with me??
> AMAZING, :shocked: the prices these boys are bringing!!! It must be breeding season! So far bucks have brought anywhere from $1300- :shocked: $30000!!!
> I would love to have just a couple bring that much outta my herd! LOL!!!
> Anyone interested in seeing it for their own eyes...
> website is http://www.dvauction.com :roll:


Oops. Didn't see this post before I posted my thread.
I missed the actual auction. They sold them quick apparently. 70 head in two hours. That's twice as fast as they sold goats at the showstopper sale. Why are unregistered, percentage goats worth that much?


----------

